# Se-doms and Se-aux love sports?



## Gaby (Feb 13, 2018)

If I'm an istp and I dont like sports and I'm not good in sports does that means that I'm not an istp?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Gaby said:


> If I'm an istp and I dont like sports and I'm not good in sports does that means that I'm not an istp?


It's just a stereotype


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

Gaby said:


> If I'm an istp and I dont like sports and I'm not good in sports does that means that I'm not an istp?


Sports falls under kinesthetic learning, which is a sub-category of the cognitive function tandem Ti-Se. Ti being object-based deconstruction while Se being elements in the natural world that evoke a stimulus response. Other categories of the cognitive function tandem Ti-Se are the Natural Sciences (Geology, Anatomy, Astronomy, Architecture, etc.) and Art (Kinetic Art, etc.). 

A massive problem with MBTI and its ilk is their tendency to use colloquial single-word descriptors for each 'type', such as "Mastermind" for INTJ, "Mechanic" for ISTP, or "Architect" for INTP, because these descriptors wind up only encompassing a sub-category of that specific type. ISTPs for example are much more adept at being Architects than INTPs ever will be. See *Le Corbusier*.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

If I'm INFP does that mean I like writing poems?

If I'm ISFJ does that mean I like washing dishes and hanging clothes?

If I'm ESTJ does it mean I like barking at kids to get off my lawn?


Not necessarily.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I have two in my family and one of them, my sister, is very good at them... I don't know if she enjoys them anymore but when we were kids she was always a natural. She's also great at video games. I don't think my dad has ever been interested in sports, though. He leans more toward software/technology/etc. and solo sports like running, and he is a pilot and loves aviation.

So I don't think you have to be into sports, no... just geared toward tools of some form or other, and the adventure that comes with them? Could be paintbrushes, model trains, your own body, anything really... if I understand right.


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

i know a LOT of Ne-users that are fans of some sports and that are WAY better than me, a Se-dom, in them

so don't worry


----------



## Just Mia (Mar 3, 2018)

Brick said:


> If I'm INFP does that mean I like writing poems?
> 
> If I'm ISFJ does that mean I like washing dishes and hanging clothes?
> 
> ...



ahahaha I laughed at this 

1. Sports, aesthetic, mechanical, and theatrical ability are the examples of Se function, but there are other Se functions as well. Just because someone is good at these kind of Se function, doesn't mean their MBTI type is xSxP. It's all about what is dominant. An ENTP could have done better in all Se things mentioned above, but if he uses Ne more often, he is an ENTP. An ESTP could be a master of improvising something, but since he uses his Se more often, he couldn't be ENTP.


2. What distinguish Ne from Se is how they process information to be impulse to act. It's all about which route do you drive, not which type of ride do you drive. A Se author writes using his/her experience and the way he/she sees life, and it will be different POV from a Ne writer. Also a Ne martial arts guru could have done it because he actually learns it, curious about it, not naturally does it like Se guru.


All these stereotype (ESTPs are meant to be like Tom Cruise, INTPs are like Einstein, ISTPs can fix car) are meant to be jokes anyway. I have a friend who is ENFP and her creativity is terrible, my ESFP friend has better imagination than her. But the way ESFP tells her imagination is different from the way Ne tell their imagination.

That's why we have an ESTP author (Ernest Hemingway) and INFP action movie actor (Johnny Depp)


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

Nope. The way I like to see it is, high Se users like to get their hands dirty or engage with the physical environment. You can have the same interests as a different type but get something different out of it.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

from 9 to 18 i loved football (soccer) and i was devoted to it (like religion), and i was fairly good at playing it
i was also into playing tenis and basketball. i was into F1 as well
then after 18 or so my interest in sports disappeared almost completely


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Interesting. I suck at sports and was the kid who was always picked last for that kind of stuff when I was younger. 

What about other stereotypical sensor activities? Do you like to cook? Driving? Taking extra care of your body (haha...)?

Driving? Hit 3 cars in my life, car accident at 23 (wasnt drunk and no longer drive) Cooking? Following tedious instructions oberwhelm or bore me. Body? As long as there is no severe pain/health problems, then no worries. Dont care for crap like make up and looking toned as well. Thankfully, Im 5'1 and barely look my age.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

OneLove21 said:


> Taking extra care of your body (haha...)?


You mean giving my balls the good ol' Brazilian treatment?


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bastard said:


> You mean giving my balls the good ol' Brazilian treatment?


Lmfao. I probably should of specified that in the sense of working out and stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

OneLove21 said:


> Lmfao. I probably should of specified that in the sense of working out and stuff.


That's nowhere near as painful.


----------



## tahrah11 (Mar 3, 2018)

Well I'm and ENTP and I'm bad at science and STEM fields in general even though NTPs are stereotyped as being into science and engineering. I suppose the same applies to SPs and sports.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I hate sports, that's just a stereotype. I use my Se in other ways.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Each type can enjoy sports for different reasons;

Fe: using a positive atmosphere and team work to perform well together, it's a hobby shared by everyone involved
Se: directly engaging with their surroundings, feeling the intensity of the moment, acting in the spur of the moment, the spontaneity of it, generally being in a more mobilised state.
Si: using experience and developing a methodical, routine-like approach to master the sport


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not surprised. I know an ESTP who doesn't care for sports as much as she cares about making money and business ventures. SPs being better at sports is just a side effect of Se's boldness, adeptness with the present, and the need for challenges. But SPs can also channel their Se in any other activities as well, not just sports.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Not at all! The main culprit are online descriptions of the functions. We cannot be understood based on our interests or behaviors. You can express a function in any way and have specific individual preferences that have nothing to do with a function. You can only understand what type you are when you erase all of those stereotypes.


----------

